# Eventing Running/Start List



## galaxy (24 July 2012)

Has it been published yet?

So we know which order the riders will go in and therefore which riders we will see on either the Saturday or Sunday for the Dressage?


----------



## teapot (24 July 2012)

Not until after the first inspection, think they draw lots too


----------



## Nicnac (24 July 2012)

See my thread with exactly the same question!


----------



## Dippy (28 July 2012)

full start list on the results page of the london2012.com web site


----------

